# photos dans scribus



## guy chateau (6 Mars 2007)

bonjour,
 je n'arrive pas à visualiser les photos que j'importe dans mon cadre photo d'une page sur scribus. pourtant cette photo est là mais en gris descendu très clair , d'où impossibilité de la cadrer correctement. Par contre si j'imprime elle apparaît correctement. Quel réglage dois je apporter pour que mes photos soient visibles sur ma page .    merci


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Mars 2007)

dans préférences, affichage, est ce que "affichage des images" est bien coché ?


----------



## guy chateau (8 Mars 2007)

oui c'est bien affiché...j'ai tout essayé , la grille dessus dessous , image sous image, image sur une autre image, c'est toujours pareil, il n'apparaît qu'une image descendue  , sur un fond presque blanc, c'est un masque grisé tres tres pale ...àla place de l'image....


----------

